# Dentist in Drogheda



## musicfan (14 Jul 2007)

Hiya
Could anyone be able to recommend a good dentist in the Drogheda area - kind and patient with very nervous patients??
I'm new to Drogheda so would like some recommendations before I make an appointment..
Thanks


----------



## gipimann (14 Jul 2007)

I attend Angela Kearney in Fair St and find her very good.  She was recommended to me by someone who is also very nervous about dentist visits.   
She's very popular, so you might have to wait a while for an appointment.


----------



## merzie (16 Jul 2007)

the dentist in wheaton hall is very nice and isnt scary at all, i always dreaded dentists till i went to this one. its nice and bright and airy, modern premises too


----------



## Danmo (16 Jul 2007)

John Heeney in Balbriggan is very good - and open on Saturdays too


----------



## musicfan (16 Jul 2007)

merzie said:


> the dentist in wheaton hall is very nice and isnt scary at all, i always dreaded dentists till i went to this one. its nice and bright and airy, modern premises too


 
Already tried there........no comment!!!!!!! It just added to my fear of dentists.........


----------



## Headcase (16 Jul 2007)

Try Michael Corcoran on the botttom of Laurence's Street. A very good dentist in my opinion.


----------



## mell61 (18 Jul 2007)

My hubby uses the dentist in wheaton hall practice, and likes that they open late night on Wed and some Saturdays - very handy for commuters , as you don't need to take time off.   
Its Paul Nolan 041-9835400.
I'll admit i'm not sure if its every Wed and sat or just 1 or 2 per month, but worth considering if you're a commuter.


----------



## gebbel (18 Jul 2007)

musicfan said:


> Already tried there........no comment!!!!!!! It just added to my fear of dentists.........


 
Why exactly have you fear of dentists? It`s not like they extract teeth with a set of pliers after forgetting the numbing injection, and then have a good laugh about it!


----------



## musicfan (18 Jul 2007)

Over the years, my fear of dentists has developed due to:

One dentist injecting my lip instead of my gum by accident!
One alcoholic dentist......obviously didn't know that at the time!
Twice ending up on antibiotics after getting a tooth out!
Spending approx one and a half hours in one dentists chair with them trying to extract a tooth and then them giving up and getting another dentist to try!
One dentist tried to numb my gum 3 times - it didn't work - so he got annoyed and sent me home!

I could continue............


----------



## gebbel (18 Jul 2007)

Ok gotcha.......so my advice is McCaffrey on Fair Street. Never any issues and a sound man also!!


----------

